# Disappointments in Major Manufacturers of Sling Shots



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a host of SS made by slingshot manufacturers who have been in the business for many years. Some of the wire slings are not that good as they come from the factory but can be made to be a durable cost effective hunting rig at a fraction of a custom sling shot, you guys know all the Walmart slings and have modified them yourselves in your sling shot adventures I'm sure.

Then there are those that have some good ideas, but miss the boat. There are some that are quite expensive yet are very uncomfortable or big and awkward, Some that use Hi-Tech polymer frames/grips

and connections that are cool, but in reality are a product to sell to the 'newbie" sling shot kid or dad.

Since I've been on these forums I have learned a lot and I have purchased sling shots from just about every manufacturer that advertises on these forums ...and with out fail each manufacturer has his own ideas and designs and makes a fine product .... all different in feel and ergonomics and such, but all usable very nice products. My hat is off to all of you !

My question is what is up with the BIG Boys ? Do they not pay attention or are they just looking at simplicity of "it has worked for the last 50 years, so lets keep on keepin' on", I don't know. Is it that they have done studies and the sling shot market is to small for them to invest $......... Well if that is the case Chuck Saunders has a whole bunch of capital invested in his sling shot molds, I can tell you, and Chuck is a pretty smart guy and is not about to throw good money after bad ! I feel the market is there, but needs to be pushed.

I can tell you from first hand experience you don't sell just a product, you sell an idea of what that product will do, you sell features and benefits. People don't know what they want, until you show them !

The Chinese sling shot guys have it way over the American guys, their tube technology is light years ahead of the 1/8Id 1/8w 3/8od kind of stuff...ever try to pull back a Daisy F-16 with factory tubes ... only Arnold Schwarzenegger in his weight lifting days can pull one of those suckers back ... what is Daisy thinking !!!! and I'm not picking on Daisy (many of you have read my posting on modifications on the F-16 and how much I like the frame) Some have made tapered tubes, but have they really brought it out to the for front ? all folks see is it cost more than strait tubes and that's it !

I just wonder if it is guys like you, the true sling shot community that are keeping the sport active, alive with new innovations and ideas, because from the way I see it, the big name manufacturers are pretty much 'stuck in the mud' and have not caught the imagination of the shooting community at large.

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I think simple-shot is moving in the right direction. They are always coming out with new products and your order comes quickly. I'm sure they have a large following, and with their excellent customer service they may very well be the "big boy" of custom slingshots. Of course I really have no Idea, I'm just impressed with the variety of products and quick delivery


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I think simple-shot is moving in the right direction. They are always coming out with new products and your order comes quickly. I'm sure they have a large following, and with their excellent customer service they may very well be the "big boy" of custom slingshots. Of course I really have no Idea, I'm just impressed with the variety of products and quick delivery


I must agree, They are making mass produced Slings Shots at a reasonable price, with good ergonomics and made to use tubes or bands .... very important IMHO.

I can't begin to tell you how incredibly important quick delivery is ... when folks order they want it now, not two - three weeks form now, unless it is a custom thing and the customer KNOWS that. Even if he knows it the dealer if at all possible needs to keep the client abreast of what is happening ..... I could tell you stories !

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Simple-shot and a lot of others do a marvelous job.

However until one of these manufacturers who know how to do it right and actually evolve their products get their products on some of the big chain store shelves with nice displays the public's general perception of slingshots is not likely to change.

When you walk into Walmart you find a Barnett black widow, no replacement bands, plastic ammo on the hook below the slingshot. Maybe a Daisy P51.

Dicks sporting goods? A Barnett Pro Diablo and Daisy B52.

Sports Authority? A couple Trumarks and sometimes a Marksman.

Big 5 sporting goods? Marksman.

Cabela's? Marksman and Daisy.

The above is what I see in local stores in my area, and would likely vary in other places.

I doubt the average customer visiting any of these stores and seeing the sad slingshot displays jammed between much larger paintball and bb-gun displays will be likely to leave the store with a favorable opinion of the sport as a valid adult option.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Can I get an AMEN?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Most people who dabble in the sport are not true devotees. They will buy a slingshot from a big box store, play with it for a while and then forget about it. After a long time, a minority of these same people will rediscover the joy of it and get hooked. This is a typical profile you will find among members of our forum (at least those who are 40 or older). Now it gets serious. As a critical mass of enthusiasts develops, innovation, creativity and marksmanship really take off.

Leadership in design is driven from the bottom up, that is from the practitioner, not from the big manufacturer, certainly not in the West anyway. No doubt some small scale innovative producer will not resist the temptation to "sell out" to the big guys, but the ethos is driven from the base....let's hope it stays this way.

I would like to know to what extent, if any, this pattern holds for China where there are more shooters than the rest of the planet combined.
Chinese manufacturers have redefined the sport in unique ways. We are now seeing a lot of cross fertilization of ideas, techniques and practices.

Just look at the explosion in design innovation, the multiplicity of shooting styles and the incredible feats of marksmanship. That kind of momentum makes it obvious to me that we are NOW in the golden era of the sport.

Having said that, it is time for a large scale competition/fair event to be organized on an annual basis. This should attract enthusiasts and competitors from far and wide. Every other sport or hobby does it, what are we waiting for? That requires a lot of leadership, organizational skill and dedication. We need some brave soul to step up to the plate and make it happen. And that's a tall order!

Any thoughts...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

now once these custom slingshot makers become "big boys" and their products hit the chain stores, supermarkets, And every other imaginable place. What will happen to the cost of theraband Gold, steel ball bearings, marbles, leather? How big can the slingshot shooting sport get and still remain econmical? my guess is pretty big, but like all things somebody's gonna wanna make a buck off of something that will be in demand like theraband


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Most people who dabble in the sport are not true devotees. They will buy a slingshot from a big box store, play with it for a while and then forget about it. After a long time, a minority of these same people will rediscover the joy of it and get hooked. This is a typical profile you will find among members of our forum (at least those who are 40 or older). Now it gets serious. As a critical mass of enthusiasts develops, innovation, creativity and marksmanship really take off.
> 
> Leadership in design is driven from the bottom up, that is from the practitioner, not from the big manufacturer, certainly not in the West anyway. No doubt some small scale innovative producer will not resist the temptation to "sell out" to the big guys, but the ethos is driven from the base....let's hope it stays this way.
> 
> ...


Back in the day there was a Sling shot championship held in Vegas, right along side the Vegas Archery tournament, but it is long since gone. I don't know if it was low turnout, or what but it was stopped sometime I believe in the early '70's.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Simple-shot and a lot of others do a marvelous job.
> 
> However until one of these manufacturers who know how to do it right and actually evolve their products get their products on some of the big chain store shelves with nice displays the public's general perception of slingshots is not likely to change.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct, that is what you see for sure;-(

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The other thing keeping slingshots down many be the laws governing it on hunting, since legally in many areas sling shots are frowned upon and not allowed to be used for legal game harvesting, interest in slingshots as a real tool and not just a kids toy is still very prevalent.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with all of you, BUT here is my 2 cents. Big business has the money to research products. They also have the money to sponsor large events. Big business also has the ability to run the little guy out of business. A friend of mine started a small company making tomato cages and shepards hooks. To compete he would have to have them made in C####. I hope if big buisness does make slingshots it's one of our vendors that make it big. Not arguing or disagreeing, just my opinion.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tag said:


> I agree with all of you, BUT here is my 2 cents. Big business has the money to research products. They also have the money to sponsor large events. Big business also has the ability to run the little guy out of business. A friend of mine started a small company making tomato cages and shepards hooks. To compete he would have to have them made in C####. I hope if big buisness does make slingshots it's one of our vendors that make it big. Not arguing or disagreeing, just my opinion.


Yes, I understand your thoughts very, very well !

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Having a place to shoot in the winter is one factor that keeps it from growing here. It's cost prohibitive to rent a building and pay insurance so someone who gets a little boo boo doesn't get a Big Boo Boo lawyer to sue for their mistakes. I wish there was a place to set up for archery, sling bows and slingshots. No one had any more fun at the MWST than me. Also until you shoot a few targets in front of people most of them think of the old forks with inner tube bands. Word of mouth is to me the best way to promote this sport. I really like your post, its good to hear others thoughts on this subject. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Cliff White (Aug 6, 2013)

Barnett, Daisy and Marksman have investments in other products and slingshots seem to get the leftovers. I have some of these other products and they are well made as are the slingshots. Their slingshots are not where the money is, so they are back burner items.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

My two cents. The big boys are cruising alongwith a, "it's not broke" mentality. If it's in a big box store......it sells. Walmart doesn't keep duds. The big boys know who Nathan Masters is, I assure you. Jorge, recently had a tour of Trumark. The big boys know/worry about patent stuff, it cost money, R&D costs money, they simply sit (making money) and watch the pioneers set the bar. When it gets high enough (the bar) they will swoop in with millions and "DEBUT" a knock of Nathan's or Jorge's or Bills....... Simple Shot is set up just right, flashy, informative, amazing products.........people shop online these days. People researching slingshots online will find thier way to the good stuff if they care to. The big boys design is simply 50 years old ish. One look at our boys (all you sellers here) creations and the choice is made. The scout is on Amazon! That's the right direction, some crazy number like 70% of online shopping starts on Amazon! 
Go get um guys.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Very interesting thread. We are working from the bottom up in this niche market with great success. We are heavily involved outside the slingshot enthusiast community via other enthusiast driven forums,hobbies, and sports. Although the slingshot enthusiast community makes up a not so insignificant part of our business, our reach into parallel shooting sports markets is growing much faster. We have had opportunities to move in the big box store direction and we will when the time is right, no doubt. Working with big box distributors can be very onerous on the manufacturer and we prefer to walk before we run. It will happen, sooner than later.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> Very interesting thread. We are working from the bottom up in this niche market with great success. We are heavily involved outside the slingshot enthusiast community via other enthusiast driven forums,hobbies, and sports. Although the slingshot enthusiast community makes up a not so insignificant part of our business, our reach into parallel shooting sports markets is growing much faster. We have had opportunities to move in the big box store direction and we will when the time is right, no doubt. Working with big box distributors can be very onerous on the manufacturer and we prefer to walk before we run. It will happen, sooner than later.


Yes I know the big box stores very well, I could tell you stories ... and I"m sure you have heard them.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope you all succeed in your ventures, you certainly are working hard to make it happen. My opinions come from the small Mom and Pop stores, where service was #1. The owner of the store also was the stock person, bookkeeper, and was one on one with their customers. A guy started a buisness building drag strip car chassis. Started with almost nothing and turned it into a lucrative small Buisness. Then the. Big money teams came in and toured his shop. The rest is history, they built state of the art shops in Indianapolis and started making their own chassis. Oh I forgot one thing, they talked the guy into moving his shop from Otterbein Indiana, and build a new building in Lafayette Indiana closer to the Interstate. F###### lot of good that did. Big businesses are ran by bean counters and lawyers. Try texting the CEO of a big corporation like we do with most of the vendors on the Forum. Once a big corporation gets yours ideas, they no longer need you. I'm not against big Buisness, but I would rather pay a little more to support the small guy. I truly hope you all become successful.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Be careful what you wish for. Right now, the slingshot hobby is beneath the radar. If politicians learn just how powerful and accurate modern slingshots are, it's only a matter of time until "deadly assault slingshots" are in their cross hairs. I'm in favor of maintaining the public perception of them as children's toys.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Henry!!!!!!!! That's exactly right!!!!!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

:twocents: I think Tex and his contribution to the evolution of flat bands is where it's at. I myself like the frames that grow on trees best. I get by far the best accuracy and power out of them! I just bought a roll of TBG for $26 shipping included. That's about 15 cents a bandset. I've wondered why some of the independent folks don't make an easily relatable hammer grip that would serve as an crossover to the masses.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Can I get an AMEN?!?!?!?!?!


AMEN, HALELUIAH BROTHAS & SISTAS !!!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Right now, the slingshot hobby is beneath the radar. If politicians learn just how powerful and accurate modern slingshots are, it's only a matter of time until "deadly assault slingshots" are in their cross hairs. I'm in favor of maintaining the public perception of them as children's toys.


As long as nobody makes a slingshot with a bayonet lug or folding stock, we should be ok for a while anyway... We will know we are in trouble when the mandate for hunter orange fork tips is issued.

As for the topic, there really isnt any slingshot sold in a chain store that interests me at all. They all look commercial and by that I mean engineered to look bling and as cheap as absolutely possible to manufacture. Ive been making stuff all my life and about two years before I ever thought of getting into slingshots when I came across one of the FlippinOut Axiom Town and Country shooters and took notice of how a slingshot could also be a masterpiece of craftsmanship. I hope they fulfill their business plans and then some. Same with all those how make a living at this game.

Id really like to see more of those who buy slingshots take up the hobby and start making your own. Its not as if you are designing and manufacturing a bracket which gets launched into space. Its all pretty simple, you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not the slingshots that will cause the problem, it will be that one certain individual that sees a quick way to sue and make a quick buck. Schwinn bicycle company had a customer not tighten the front wheel correctly (Dumb### Attack) and the wheel fell off. This caused a little Oweeeeee which in turn caused poor little fella to sue Schwinn. The Judge should have thrown it out do to (You can't fix stupid), but instead ruled in favor of the oh woe is me customer. Schwinn had to add a notched lever to keep the wheel on, which in turn caused the potential customer to pay for another idiots screw up. Don't remember how much the injured A###### got but it was more than they should have. The best disclaimer I've ever read is by one of the finest gentleman from waco Texas I know. Pure genius. Sorry to carry on, I think it's time for a few Brewskis.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

stinger said:


> My two cents. The big boys are cruising alongwith a, "it's not broke" mentality. If it's in a big box store......it sells. Walmart doesn't keep duds. The big boys know who Nathan Masters is, I assure you. Jorge, recently had a tour of Trumark. The big boys know/worry about patent stuff, it cost money, R&D costs money, they simply sit (making money) and watch the pioneers set the bar. When it gets high enough (the bar) they will swoop in with millions and "DEBUT" a knock of Nathan's or Jorge's or Bills....... Simple Shot is set up just right, flashy, informative, amazing products.........people shop online these days. People researching slingshots online will find thier way to the good stuff if they care to. The big boys design is simply 50 years old ish. One look at our boys (all you sellers here) creations and the choice is made. The scout is on Amazon! That's the right direction, some crazy number like 70% of online shopping starts on Amazon!
> Go get um guys.


It's definitely true enough that people shop online a lot. People also shop at Walmart and sporting goods stores a lot. The impression gained of the slingshot world from looking at them in these stores is not likely to prompt people to look online for them as an adult hobby or hunting option. People look online for things they are interested in; if they haven't already seen something to make them interested then they don't look online.

But when they do go online to look....

Definitely it is great that the Scout 2 is on Amazon! But if someone not already familiar with the Scout went to Amazon looking for a slingshot?

Open Amazon, and in the search bar narrow the category to 'Sports and Outdoors'

Now search on

slingshot

It returns 90 pages of results with 24 items on each page.

The default return is sorted by 'relevance', and a relevance sort returns items roughly in order of popularity also.

What is on page one, the first 24 things listed?

Looks pretty much like the same things as in Walmart, etc.

Go to page 2 and you start getting things thrown into the mix like very questionable mystery metal knock-offs.

And there is the Scout in the middle of page 3!

That is actually much much better than a couple of weeks ago; you had to slog through many pages to get to it this way.

That does show it is selling well; moving up through the pages in a 'relevance' search means it's selling!

Also the Scout in the middle of page 3 is the first slingshot you come to that has a 5-star average rating.

Note: If you change the sort order to 'Avg. Customer Review' the Scout is right there in the first row of page 1, where it belongs!

But...

It would be great if the Scout ad on Amazon was modified to make it clear that what is being sold is a Gen 2. I'm sure at least some sales are lost because of that missing detail!

It would also be good for some existing Scout owners to add video reviews; people love those video reviews and they convince customers much quicker than written reviews.

There are a lot of Scout color options missing from Amazon, and what color options are there seems to change frequently. I am guessing (?) that what is listed on Amazon represents what is in stock and ready for immediate shipment.

Another thing that would help in Amazon sales -- fulfillment by Amazon.

An incredible number of customers filter their search results for 'Prime Eligible' or 'Fulfilled by Amazon'.

An added bonus -- when sold this way the vendor can also add product videos to the sales images area.

Also... people often wishlist items and watch for Amazon to notify them of price breaks -- I haven't seen an Amazon sale on the Scout.

Thanks!

Edit -- I forgot to mention... Regarding people adding items to wish lists. That is an area where constantly changing what color options are listed on Amazon will really hurt sales. If a customer adds a Scout to his wish list, it is a specific color choice that gets added. If that color choice is later removed from the Amazon listing (even just temporarily) then when that customer looks at his wish list he sees "This item is no longer available". Poof, removed from wish list.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Right now, the slingshot hobby is beneath the radar. If politicians learn just how powerful and accurate modern slingshots are, it's only a matter of time until "deadly assault slingshots" are in their cross hairs. I'm in favor of maintaining the public perception of them as children's toys.


Henry, I do know where you are coming from, but you go on the hunting pages of this forum and you see pic after pic of game shot and you know this is NOT a kids toy anymore.

I KNOW of game that has been taken that would be frowned upon by some on this forum, I KNOW of farmers in northern California that have used sling shots for all kinds of predictor control (and I'm NOT talking poaching)

I was just telling my secretary about the power of my "Homemade Daisy" and going out shooting marbles, 112gr egg weights and 1/2-9/16" steel bearings and watching them hit with the speed and power to do some serious damage to their intended target.

The big box store manufactures may be using big bands so the novice *CAN'T* get the power that an experienced shooter can, thus avoiding some possible litigation ? I don't know.

Without saying so they are making a product that works, makes kids and dad happy at a campground or backyard barbeque, but comes nowhere near to a correctly set slingshots full potential, not even close.

wll


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Having been in sales and market at one time I would take customer request back to the home office and the first thing I would here would be "how many will they gurantee to buy "? Most companies will not bring out multiple new products with out a high probability of that product selling right out of the gate. Most companies will only bring out one new model of a product at a time to cut potential losses if the preceeved demand is not actually there. If we went to Chuck Saunders and said we want a SS like this and we will buy the first 10,000 produced , order up front. They Saunders company will probably be on the production line is a short peroid of time.

We need to be specific and not each ask for our favorite model.

If we can gurantee the success of a product that product will be made but unless we can do that we will keep getting the same old stuff time after time.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a reality show on the Discovery channel called "Billy Bob's Gags to Riches".

The guy that came up with those Billy Bob teeth ended up making millions off of it, and now he has his own store chain selling that and other similar items.

In the show he has people come in to demonstrate things they have come up with for him to sell.

It is like a really low-rent version of "The Shark Tank". If his team thinks the product will sell in his stores then he invests in them.

I had never seen the show, but my wife likes it and a couple of weeks ago she said I should watch the one she has recorded because it has slingshots in it.

So I sat down and watched.

The guy brought in a very large starship with a scope on it.

It might be somebody on the forum (???) but I don't know.

They were extremely impressed with it and said they would buy them as fast as he could make them.

The problem is they really talked him down on their purchase price; I don't remember exactly but he was going to get something like $95 each for them (probably wrong on the amount, but it was around $100).

He said something like "There isn't a ******* in the world that wouldn't buy this from my store".

The video below just shows them all getting together after the deal was made and shooting the demo model.

The whole show is probably on somewhere; it was interesting.

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/gags-to-riches/videos/slingshot-rifle-in-action/

Here is the same guy on his youtube channel; he discusses the Billy Bob thing here too:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Right now, the slingshot hobby is beneath the radar. If politicians learn just how powerful and accurate modern slingshots are, it's only a matter of time until "deadly assault slingshots" are in their cross hairs. I'm in favor of maintaining the public perception of them as children's toys.


yep, nuthin' to see here, Mr politician......I'm just tossing bb's at a few cans ....... and recycling, of course!


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

As a weapon, I do enjoy the anonymity of the slingshot. If I am hunting, no one will freak out because I am using a slingshot, which in their minds would probably fail to break a window, much less kill a squirrel. It's nice knowing that I'm not being taken seriously enough to make anyone paranoid.

And as for slingshot brands, pocket predator and simpleshot are, in my opinion, the way to go. Just going on their websites can inform even a new shooter about all the most modern advancements and materials used in slingshot manufacture and shooting. Of course, that's just my opinion, but I learn something every time I go to their pages.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> My two cents. The big boys are cruising alongwith a, "it's not broke" mentality. If it's in a big box store......it sells. Walmart doesn't keep duds. The big boys know who Nathan Masters is, I assure you. Jorge, recently had a tour of Trumark. The big boys know/worry about patent stuff, it cost money, R&D costs money, they simply sit (making money) and watch the pioneers set the bar. When it gets high enough (the bar) they will swoop in with millions and "DEBUT" a knock of Nathan's or Jorge's or Bills....... Simple Shot is set up just right, flashy, informative, amazing products.........people shop online these days. People researching slingshots online will find thier way to the good stuff if they care to. The big boys design is simply 50 years old ish. One look at our boys (all you sellers here) creations and the choice is made. The scout is on Amazon! That's the right direction, some crazy number like 70% of online shopping starts on Amazon!
> Go get um guys.
> 
> It's definitely true enough that people shop online a lot. People also shop at Walmart and sporting goods stores a lot. The impression gained of the slingshot world from looking at them in these stores is not likely to prompt people to look online for them as an adult hobby or hunting option. People look online for things they are interested in; if they haven't already seen something to make them interested then they don't look online.
> ...


You're right, Nobodo, I try not to buy an item from Amazon which is not "fulfilled" by them. I want every assurance that I can return the item one way or another to obtain a refund without paying return freight. Then I can take that money and buy something else - which BTW, is what Walmart does - it makes it relatively easy to return an item because they know that once you're in the store, you'll buy a few things anyway. Well, someone has to support the Chinese army, may as well be Americans, right?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Right now, the slingshot hobby is beneath the radar. If politicians learn just how powerful and accurate modern slingshots are, it's only a matter of time until "deadly assault slingshots" are in their cross hairs. I'm in favor of maintaining the public perception of them as children's toys.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I agree with Henry on this but I think huge growth might be inevitable. I've said this before ... the fastest way to a surge in popularity is from a very well written 'Red Dawn' type of movie that will do for slingshots what 'Hunger Games' is doing for archery - planting seeds. Then the business plans and marketing can follow the demand instead of trying to create it.*



*Mass producing a product often diminishes individuality and creativity; our hobby features some true artists - Bill, Nathan, Roger, etc, and these unique talents must not be smothered by corporate America. Our 15 minutes of fame is possible, but is that what we really want?*

*But then sometimes I look around this forum at all of the babbling gibberish and I think - 'this is as good as it gets.' *


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This forum has A lot of strength in itself. There are so much intelligence and ingenuity. Great minds young and old. Great craftsman, inventive, excellent questions. A lot of thought put towards anything. Can make the complicated simple and the simple complicated. I'd be interested at how many different occupations this forum has, doctors, lawyers, tv stars, tiger hunting guides etc. If this forum worked together by buying shares or whatever, I'm sure this forum would be able to put together an empire that would have a monopoly on the entire slingshot industry world wide!!! Unfortunatley this is probably just a coffee fueled thought but a provoking one


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd like to see enough popularity in the US that there weren't so many tumbleweeds drifting through the US sections of the Regional Events forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

After rethinking my views on big buisness I realized I'm selfish. I hope all our vendors achieve whatever goals they have set for themselves. Since I don't make any of my slingshots I rely totally on Bill. I am spoiled by the best service by a manufacture I have ever dealt with. Without this Forum I would have never made it this far. One aspect that never entered my mind was CONFIDENCE. I owe most of that to a very close friend, I'm proud to say. MJ mentioned confidence during one of our conversations. I haven't had a chance to shoot for awhile until wed. I was apprehensive as to how I would shoot. After a few warm up shots I realized what he meant by being confident in my shooting. Again I can't ever thank all of you enough for all your help.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Tag-AGREED


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

Here in malaysia i saw a slingshot in a shop for only rm2.99 which is about only 1 us dollar i think,super crappy,cheap plastic handle cheap pouch,snapped and smack my cousin in the hand.....left a awful bruisemy opinion.... better off make your own slingshot


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Basically it wont happen because it wasn't successfull in the long term before, 50's 60's 70's massive eveolution in slingshots (which everyone seems to forget) ergos, starships, canted forks, quick connect bands, new materials, etc. dont believe me look up the patents.... much of what you guys think is cutting edge was born 40 or more years ago (the golden age). Many manufacturers (even the big ones) tried to put out new and unique items. What remains? the cheap and quick to produce, Why? because that is what people will buy. Yes on this forum we have a large? community but when it come to manufacturing it is tiny, and the fact of the matter is most people just dont care about slingshots and aren't going to pay more than $19.99 at walmart. If Chinese slingshots didn't start out so cheap Dankung and it's clones would still be selling to China alone.

I agree with Henry, I've voice what he has said many times but of course that isn't popular...

Yes most people concider slingshots as toys...I say great, let them believe that, but dispite the current idea that this is the first generation to turn slingshots into a effective hunting weapon...well thats been done before too, slingshots have never been just a toy, but I sincerely hope most people continue to concider them just that. You want a high power effective slingshot make one, or go to one of the vendors here, let the big boys keep making thier wire frames for the masses.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Much to digest here. My nickel = Yes, slings are below the radar. So Far! I'm new to the forum, but not to the shooting sports. The slings predate the bow, but not by much. Daavid and Goliath
Just surfing the web, I'm seeing guys take moose, elk, bear and hogs with slings. Yeah, there is a market out there,
but if you were to do a survey, I think most slingers would rather be in the shadows, rather than on ESPN, for the
Grand Nationals. You had best believe there would be an outry to have "assault slings" regulated or prohibited.
I plan on taking a Daisy P51 to new heights of performance. Out of the box, it's adjustable. Now to make it personal.
I can bend the forks, modify the handle, change tubes/bands, add sights and an arrow rest. Why this thing will be able to do everything ,but the dishes. If you look at archery, the big boys are making $$$$$ selling speed and gadgets. It
has nothing to do with the sport. Field Archery is dead. Bowling is dead. The average guy can't afford "fun" anymore.
Iwill now descend from my soapbox!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> Very interesting thread. We are working from the bottom up in this niche market with great success. We are heavily involved outside the slingshot enthusiast community via other enthusiast driven forums,hobbies, and sports. Although the slingshot enthusiast community makes up a not so insignificant part of our business, our reach into parallel shooting sports markets is growing much faster. We have had opportunities to move in the big box store direction and we will when the time is right, no doubt. Working with big box distributors can be very onerous on the manufacturer and we prefer to walk before we run. It will happen, sooner than later.


 very wise approach nathan.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Imho i do think simpleshot has it right they make high quality stuff and make it affordale . there service has been nothing short of outstanding many can learn from there example. My 1/2 cent worth.


----------

